# The latest cake to come out of my kitchen...



## melozburngr (Apr 13, 2009)

My boyfriend's friend Mark turned 41 on Saturday, and is also a big skateboarder, so I made him a skateboard themed birthday cake (skateboard upside down, so its wheels are up laying on grass), which is 100% edible.  

The bottom part is a 2 layer chocolate cake with chocolate filling, the skateboard cake is a one layer yellow cake covered in chocolate icing, and then covered with fondant.

The trucks (things that hold the wheels on a skateboard) are made from Pastillage, which is a sugar dough made from gelatin, powdered sugar, water, and cream of tarter, and dries to porcelain hardness. this is painted with edible silver powder mixed with almond extract.  Wood grain was painted on with a pastry brush lightly dampened with extract, then dipped in gel food coloring.  The wheels are gas station donuts (Hostess) covered with grey fondant.. 

The cake was a HUGE success, and Mark kept talking about it all night.. YAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On to the pix...

View from the top:





View from the side:





After a bunch of old skateboarders dove in... 





The baker after 7 hours of being in the kitchen, what you cant see are her gnarled claws of hands from piping all that damn grass.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 13, 2009)

How fun!!! You are so creative!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 13, 2009)

This is awesome!!  I LOVE cake!!!


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 13, 2009)

That's so cool! I love baking, but I can't do stuff like that. This reminds of those cake shows they give on tv, I love seeing stuff like this. It's really creative


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 13, 2009)

I like this cake. I couldn't ever make a cake that cool. Good job!


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 13, 2009)

wow!  you are so talented!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 13, 2009)

So fun!  You are awesome!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 13, 2009)

That's such an awesome cake!
You did a great job.... and now I want some


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 13, 2009)

Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 13, 2009)

That is so cool!  You are super talented!  I can barely bake a normal cake let alone one that cool.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 13, 2009)

Sometimes I don't know what I'm getting into when I start these cakes. lol halfway through I usually B***H and moan that I should've done a normal cake, and how Im never doing a cake like this again. lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome cake!!  You're so freakin' talented!!


----------



## frocher (Apr 13, 2009)

Very impressive.  I bet it tastes twice as good as it looks, and it's gorgeous.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 14, 2009)

You're so good!! The cake looks awesome.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2009)

I want a piece, but I wouldn't want to cut it.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2009)

that is badass!


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, you should open your own bussiness!! That cake looks so yummy!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That is so cool!  You are super talented!  I can barely bake a normal cake let alone one that cool._

 





 You are awesome! I've made a cake only once all my life (for my best friend's b'day) and even though it was yummy, I don't think I'm baking again


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I want a piece, but I wouldn't want to cut it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The guy the cake was for didn't want to either, he joked about shellacking it and keeping it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Wow, you should open your own bussiness!! That cake looks so yummy!!_

 
I have been considering it- just that group of people has expressed their interest in having me make cakes for their occasions, and a few said I should put some pictures of the cakes that I've done up at the local skateboard shops and sell the cakes!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm always excited for your cake posts... I still remember and <3 your bday cake post.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I'm always excited for your cake posts... I still remember and <3 your bday cake post._

 
Aww, thanks!!

It's funny you say that... I was just trying this morning to think of what I was going to do for my birthday cake this year...


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Sometimes I don't know what I'm getting into when I start these cakes. lol halfway through I usually B***H and moan that I should've done a normal cake, and how Im never doing a cake like this again. lol_

 
Ha ha...that is hilarious. But see, that's what makes your talent so great - you're obviously passionate about it because you continue to crank out these fabulous cakes!!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 17, 2009)

OMG what a fantastic job!! Send me over a piece!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2009)

Great cake, 7 hours, OMG.


----------



## User93 (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG, seriously? I was staring and staring at your pic! This is simply awesome! I feel pathetic lol! Your baking skills are amazing girl!


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

so cool!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 20, 2009)

That is so freaking awesome. What a wicked cake!! I'm happy when I can make one that's cooked all the way through, heh.


----------



## jennifer. (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Sometimes I don't know what I'm getting into when I start these cakes. lol halfway through I usually B***H and moan that I should've done a normal cake, and how Im never doing a cake like this again. lol_

 
but the outcome is so worth it!  this is insanely cool.


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh ur awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 22, 2009)

that is too cute...almost to cute to eat


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

ur so talented!


----------

